# Is it safe to feed cats scrambled eggs and raw eggs.



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

I am interested, is I ok to feed cats scrambled eggs and raw eggs? If feeding scrambled eggs is it ok to mix butter into it to scramble the eggs because I am guessing using milk is a no, no as cats are lactose intolerant?

I am sorry for asking this question out of the blue but I am still learning. Plus which part of a raw egg is best to feed a cat, the egg white or yolk or both?

Thnk you for your replies and advice.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

As far as I know it's fine to feed eggs (whole raw) or scrambled - not all cats are lactose intolerant and I don't think the small amount of butter and milk used would matter - you could always use goats' milk and butter if lactose was a problem.
Mine sometimes get an egg yolk if I'm making meringue but aren't that keen
Oh, edited title for you too


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Cooked egg is fine but raw egg shouldn't be given ..


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes it's safe to feed eggs, both cooked and raw. However there are some studies that suggest uncooked egg white should not be fed to cats. There is nothing wrong with feeding a small amount of butter either, it's a good hairball remedy. You could also scramble the eggs in olive oil for some omega 3 fatty acids. 


My 3 cats are on a raw homemade diet that includes raw egg yolk in the mince.


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> As far as I know it's fine to feed eggs (whole raw) or scrambled - not all cats are lactose intolerant and I don't think the small amount of butter and milk used would matter - you could always use goats' milk and butter if lactose was a problem.
> Mine sometimes get an egg yolk if I'm making meringue but aren't that keen
> Oh, edited title for you too


Thank you for correcting the title for me 



> not all cats are lactose intolerant


 I didn't know that, I was told milk was bad for them


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh cool I will make Rosie some scrambled eggs next time I have it. Will also give her a raw egg at some point as a treat


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Cosmills said:


> Cooked egg is fine but raw egg shouldn't be given ..


Any reason why raw egg shouldn't be given?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

A link that might be helpful:

Answers: Feed My Cat a Raw Egg Yolk?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Sante a wee bit of scrambled egg is not a prob .... I usually feed mine from my plate to the girls , does no harm ..... I don't use milk in mine though , just butter ....... Naughty mama feeding from her plate


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

great link TT, thanks, very informative website, 

i'd definitely want the freshest free range eggs possible, apparently the ground shell is good to feed as well, my cat has never liked cooked or raw eggs but bf's dog has eaten a few raw eggs every week all his life and he s 16 yrs old atm and still bouncy


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> A link that might be helpful:
> 
> Answers: Feed My Cat a Raw Egg Yolk?


Thank you for the link. I have read the information and didn't realise how good an egg yolk is for a cat. I have saved the link as well for future reference


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

When a queen has finished kittening, or even having a rest between kittens in a long delivery, if you offer her some warmed kitten formula with a spoonful of honey and a raw egg beaten into it, she will drink long and deep and look at you with gratitude: "How did you know that was just what I wanted right now?"


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

sante said:


> Thank you for the link. I have read the information and didn't realise how good an egg yolk is for a cat. I have saved the link as well for future reference


Oh yes, raw egg yolk is only a day away from being a DOC, kind of.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> When a queen has finished kittening, or even having a rest between kittens in a long delivery, if you offer her some warmed kitten formula with a spoonful of honey and a raw egg beaten into it, she will drink long and deep and look at you with gratitude: "How did you know that was just what I wanted right now?"


Oh, you have just reminded me of the awful, disgusting mixture I had to drink after a 48 hour labour and delivery of my 10lb 8oz son


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

My girls love their raw egg yolks, but they didn't at first, it did take some coaxing.

I cook the whites up for myself. One of my cat gets .35 oz raw egg yolk three times a week, because she needs the choline, which improves motility. the other two get a whole egg yolk (about .6 oz) once a week.

You may have to use incentive toppers at first, and, very important, egg yolk is very high in phosphorous and must be balanced with calcium if fed regularly.

I'd go easy on the scrambled eggs with butter. Butter is pure fat, and of course while cats do need fat in their diet, fat from meat is better for them than butter.

If hairballs are an issue, give them egg yolk lecithin a few times a week. (NOT soy lecithin) Hairballs are made of primarily of fat and fur, it is the fat that binds the fur together, making it difficult for the cat to pass the fur the way she should. 

Lecithin is a fat emulsifier. What this means is it helps break down fat. It breaks down the fat holding the fur together, so the cat is able to pass the fur out the way it's supposed to go. Just remember use egg yolk lecitin, not soy. Soy anything is not good for cats.


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

I feed my kitties an egg yolk every couple of weeks.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I have had siamese cats for many years and always fed them the occasional raw egg.

It started off when I dropped an egg on the kitchen floor and before I had chance to clean it up, the cat had eaten it.

I have found they will eat the white but prefer the yolk and a couple of them will only eat the yolk.

Never had any problems with them and I know siamese often like to eat things other cats won't eat.

I have never given them scrambled egg......so don't know if they would eat that or not but no doubt if it was offered tot hem of they could steal it, they probably would.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

when I cook myself scrambled eggs, I just used a bit of cheese, but butter with scrambled eggs is not necessary.


----------

